# Mcninjaguy



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations on getting promoted to Mentor!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations matel!!!!! =D
Well done


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Great Job! Mentor....is that like holding a PhD? Dr. of Game-ology? or is it more like being a Ben Franklin or Leonardo DaVincci .....'cept I know you aren't an old dude

All kiddin aside, you have been Kickin' Butz this year dude!!!!!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats again. Another games team reorganization mayhaps?

On a side note - I figured that it was 10,000 posts before I read the post. Less than 24 hours in the #3 spot for FAH too, sorry about that eh.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations McNinja :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Mcninja! You deserve it!:grin:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Keep up the hard work :smile:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Neal.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations again, Neal. You've worked incredibly hard, and fully deserve this promotion.



grmix133 said:


> Another games team reorganization mayhaps?


Not another one, just part of the first.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*well done*


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Well done. I like to see progress and I am sure you will aquit yourself as admirably as you have up to now. :grin: :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done .. and well deserved


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Horse said:


> Well done. I like to see progress and I am sure you will aquit yourself as admirably as you have up to now. :grin: :grin:


I'm sure I will. Thanks guys!


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Mcninjaguy :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------

